# Dude, did you get laid-off???



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What happened to the Dell Guy? Seems like he's been replaced by those intern ads I saw all weekend... Not that thats a bad thing, but poor steven. :crying: I though he had such a bright future.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah, I haven't seen poor Steven all weekend either. Now, I either saw it on TV or someone told me but that kid was going to try to get a job out in Hollywood making movies. I know I atleast heard that! Maybe he's just o busy getting turned down!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

He has been replaced, although may return in the future. The question actually came up today on CNBC. He has for now gone on to join Stewart to commercial heaven in the sky.

I heard a while back that Dell was having problems with the performance union because Steven had crossed a picket line during a strike at one time in his career. I don't know if his departure is related, probably not.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There were articles in the medi yesterday. I can't find a link now. Basically they are targeting a different demographic. He is still under contract and they plan to evaluate the effectiveness of both campaigns.

In other words they will do what works but they must not have been sure he was working.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well I'm guessing that he won't have to Wait tables to keep himself housed and clothed while he is in school or tying to become an actor. One often played commerical can be very lucrative, but having someone on contract (even if they took advantage of him) is a nice penny.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Steven, buddy - we won't miss you. Your ads are more annoying than anyone else. Dude, get a brain! (of course, it should be noted that the entire point of the ads was to annoy the heck out of you so you'd remember Dell, right...)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I much preferred Steven to the current, new crop of idiots.  He was sort of a flashback to Eddy Haskel from Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

"Dude, you're getting annoying!"

Good riddance, Dell Guy!


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe Dell is a perfect place for Steven. Afterall, you dont want him getting hired by Charlie and appearing on Dish Network anytime soon. Imagine a Charlie Chat with Steven!!! Nah....too gross!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"Dude you're getting a PVR!"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"Dude, you're getting the merger!"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"Dude, you're going to need two dishes!"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"Dude, I got canned!"


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:That was good James!

I'm glad the Dell dude is gone not only annoying but I don't like Dells


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

For a business computer in a corporate environment, Dell is the best. Having used Compaq, HP, Gateway and now Dell, all I can say is I'm very happy with my new Inspiron 8200.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Great series, James. Maybe Dell should hire you in their creative department, it would have to be an improvement over the current series of ads.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Again Steve is not necessarily gone. You haven't gotten rid of him this easily.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, just like those AOL CDs.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

LOL, you know I miss those AOL floppys. Before CD-R/RWs I used to reformat all those AOL floppies I got in the mail, removed the AOL lables and reuse them. Certianly not what AOL wanted me to do with them 

Even if the Dell dude comes back, I won't be seeing much of him thanks to my pvr. 

Even though I don't IBM either, I have to say I like their commercials best out of all the major PC vendors. I still like the one with the line 'It's the year 2000 and I was promised flying cars, where are the flying cars!?!'


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"Cool costs me money"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> LOL, you know I miss those AOL floppys. Before CD-R/RWs I used to reformat all those AOL floppies I got in the mail, removed the AOL lables and reuse them.


I thought I was the only one cheap enough to do that. :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hell, I didn't even take the labels off. :sleeping:


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

me niether, just sharpie over the AOL label.

Ive always said if AOL was nice they would send this discs on CD-RWs so we could get some use from them.

On a side note some guys are attemping to collect 1 million AOL discs to drop them off in front of the headquarters.

http://www.nomoreaolcds.com/index.htm


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw Steven on a new (well, at least one I never seen before) Dell commercial, today when I was watching something at school. It was either Fox & Friends and FNC or Twilight Zone on Sci-Fi, can't remember which. 

At a computer show I went to last year, there with a half a dozens bins filled with hundreds and hundreds (if not thousands) of AOL floppy discs, they were selling them for a nickel a piece.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *I saw Steven on a new (well, at least one I never seen before) Dell commercial, today when I was watching something at school. *


He appears at the very end of the latest "intern" commercial. He, and what appears to be a little brother, take delivery of the computer the interns have followed through the process.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Actually, those interns annoy me 10 times more than Steven. Like in this non-existent job market where companies are slashing jobs by the 10s of thousands especially in technology, that Dell really needs some cupcake course taking college kids to walk around and ask the most stupid questions. That is so 1999. At least they didn't portray Steven to be an intern. I'm sure there are plenty of unemployed people that see these commercials and think they'd work for half these brats and actually do something producitve. Wake up and smell the economy.....
IT STINKS!!!!


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Not to mention the fact that if I'm an institutional investor or analyst I'd be thinking that they are wasting their money on hiring worthless interns in this economy. IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep thats the one Bogy, I couldn't think what the the commercial was about since I really didn't pay attention til I saw his face.


----------

